# That new technology you tried & were surprised how much better it made riding passion



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

*That new technology you tried & were surprised how much better it made riding passion*

I remember riding when I was younger and nutrition was a hard boiled egg, some pbj sandwiches and maybe an apple or something shoved into a seat bag or a handlebar bag or a backpack. Then on one of my yearly pilgrimages to Banff for some riding on the trails between Banff and Canmore I came across something called a powerbar. They came in tasty flavors like chocolate and malt nut and banana, had a consistency of taffy and were awesome.

It totally revolutionize how we rode. You could stuff a few bars into your back pockets, they wouldn't get squished or smashed. You could eat part of one and not worry about it messing up your clothes and they tasted good. It set the bar for pushing my adventures much further in time and distance, no longer needing to plan rides around convenience stores and such.

Ironically, now I would do anything to have a fresh PBJ sandwich in my bag and a fresh apple vs. packaged nutrition. How things change.

Post what technology you bought into that knocked you out of your socks and what you think of it now.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

GPS, I thought it was the cats ass being able to follow tracks and map my routes. Now I prefer getting lost. My GPS is a pretty decent HR monitor though.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

TurboSpoke


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Dropper seat post....thought it would make a difference. It did, and I still love having it.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Going Tubeless


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Suspension Forks... Some of you have no idea. I went from a Rock Shox Judy in 1996, to a 2012 Fox Float. Can't even describe the difference.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

New to me, tried SS and am hooked.


----------



## SparxFlyer (Dec 29, 2010)

It's hard for me to limit my "wow factor" to one item... I went from a 26" hard tail with cantilever brakes to a 29" full suspension bike with hydraulic disk brakes and quickly added a adjustable seat post and changed it up to tubeless.

The net effect is amazing. I can get up all sorts of stuff that couldn't do before, can descend so much faster due to the suspension and having real confidence in my brakes that I can stop when I want to. 

I guess if I had to chose one thing it would be the 29" wheel size, especially done tubeless so you can run lower pressures. I looked at my tire prints going up a steep hill and was amaze at the width of the them and how they flowed over roots and rocks!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

When I first started riding the bull moose handlebar was the option. It was a stem and handlebar as one unit, had fixed rotation. The sweep as probably in the 15° arena. 

I bought flat bars next, sweep of those bars were probably in the 5-8° arena. 

I bought riser bars next, sweep of those bars were probably in the 4-8° arena. 

Then I bought a Fleegle. Immediately I felt like I was in more control but there was still that feeling of it being a flat bar. So I bought a mary bar and it was world changing. 

I immediately felt in better control on the slow tech, at high speed and everywhere in between. I climbed on the single speed better and my hands had less callouses on them and my gloves lasted longer. Sweep was around 40°.

Now I am on a Jones Loop bar and it is even better. A little more sweep 45° and a little more width (about 1/2") and a more substantial build and stem interface.

Change that has had the most effect on my comfort, skill and performance all for about $35 to start the process.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Cane Creek Double Barrell coil shock. the fact that i can't replicate that grip by bolting it on to my enduro is annoying. that and riding flats again 5 yrs ago.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

3.7" tires !


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, first it was front suspension (I first started riding in '85).
Next it was rear suspension.
After that, disc brakes.
Followed by not trying to figure ways to make my bikes lighter.
For the last several years now, a dropper post on my "trail" bikes.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Clipless pedals for me. Climbing got so much easier and way more fun since I switched over to them.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Hydration packs. Nothing beats having quick access to a nice tube of cold water on a hot climb--without even having to let go of the bars.

Indexed shifting. Especially new versions where you can even shift under power!

Cannondale Lefty suspension. The Headshok was great too.

GPS. Sure, it was fun to get unlost in the old days. But not as much fun as not getting lost!


----------



## Goodbarsix (May 11, 2009)

Round wheels!


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

highdelll said:


> TurboSpoke


This was the must have back in my day....


----------



## wavejim (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's from a guy who stored apples and baseballs in the spokes of his first bike.

The simple water bottle holder is the bomb. Never had one on my earliest bikes and I don't know what I'd do w/out them now. Ya, I know, not a camel-back fan.


----------



## wavejim (Jul 15, 2011)

Ya Seabass

My brother wanted the r-r power bad. That video was a huge flash back.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I've always managed to retain my feet covers, but vee breaks to disks were a revelation in comfort.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

ghettocop said:


> Suspension Forks... Some of you have no idea. I went from a Rock Shox Judy in 1996, to a 2012 Fox Float. Can't even describe the difference.


Amen.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> GPS, I thought it was the cats ass being able to follow tracks and map my routes. Now I prefer getting lost. My GPS is a pretty decent HR monitor though.


Plus 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SeaBass_ said:


> This was the must have back in my day....


In my day, close to that same time late 70's-early 80's, I'd run over a beer can and if it deformed correctly on the rear wheel, it would rattle nicely against the knobbies - held in place by the seat-stays (I hope that makes sense  )


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

SeaBass_ said:


> This was the must have back in my day....


THE
BOMB

I'd love to have one of those now...


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Another vote for front suspension! I was skeptical, but it made a huge difference.

One I was really skeptical of was indexed shifting, but it really is nice to just 'click' and go. no fiddling with shift levers.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

To me, suspension and brake technology have been the biggest wow factor tech improvements.

I went full rigid -> hardtail -> full suspension and I have no intention of going backwards. The jump from rigid to a Mag21 was life changing......then to a coil Z-1 which is still in my mind, a milestone in fork performance....now these air forks (I'm on a Fox32 140mm FIT RLC 15mm axle) are amazing. I started FS on a Tazmon.....sure, I've had VPP, 4-Bar, URT bikes.....but I am back to simple and riding a Nickel by choice.

Brakes....Canti's that required 3 finger braking (4 if it was wet) -> XT V brakes -> Gen1 XT Discs. It really took an effort on my part to teach myself to 1 finger brake on those XT Discs.

I still have my rigid Jamis Explorer with Bio-Pace rings. Quite a contrast to all the bikes that have come through my hands in the last however many years. Bicycles haven't really changed much since the safety bike, but the stuff we hang off them has.


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

Suspension front and finally rear, getting rattled around is fun and all but I enjoy smoothing things out.


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

highdelll said:


> In my day, close to that same time late 70's-early 80's, I'd run over a beer can and if it deformed correctly on the rear wheel, it would rattle nicely against the knobbies - held in place by the seat-stays (I hope that makes sense  )


Yeah I used to do that! It made a loud racket and if you pedaled just right you could make it sound like a reving engine. That had to annoy the crap out of everybody but me lol

For me, I guess indexed shifting has been nice. No more trying to get the lever in just the right spot. That took way to much concentration..

I recently upgraded to full susp. I like the ride quality over a hardtail. It is easier on my back and I seem to enjoy it more, but I'm still trying to get used to it. Not sure it is as drastic of a change as the indexing shifters.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Computer: first it was cool to see how fast you blasted down that hill, then the trip ODO functionality became more important in tracking route progress and dist to next. Early trails were handed down by word of mouth or paper sketches photocopied from someone you knew. Once you could put a rough distance on things you could concentrate on the "here and now" of the trail, not worrying if you had missed a turn and you could re-route mid ride as conditions/time/fatigue warranted.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Tubeless tires


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

disc brakes have been everything i hoped and more. such an improvement over rim brakes for a guy like me.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

Good rear suspension, we started on relatively modern (post 2000) hardtails but when when we rented some midrange dualies for the day we were so blown away by the improved performance that we bought them.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

highdelll said:


> TurboSpoke


SAWWWEEEEET!
Gettin one Tooday!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

highdelll said:


> TurboSpoke


Oh if I could +rep you. LOLing here!

Light weight but durable and very effective front and rear suspension tech. I didn't think air anything could hold up to riders my size but they do nicely.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

For me every time something major comes around it's great. Carbon fiber, FS, disc brakes, tubeless, long travel. I'm a fan of technological improvements. 

The only thing I had held out on in the old days was index shifting. I waited for a few years to try it then never looked back. These days I'm holding out for dropper posts to loose a bunch of weight and become 100% reliable then I'll try them. 

My FS fat tire bike has been the greatest revolution to me in the last 10 years.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Did I say 29" wheels??


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

After todays rain/snow mix, 2C, headwind commute to work, I have to add clothing to the list. 

I absolutely love Gore Bike clothing.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tubeless - No flats in 3+ years at this point...
Hydros - Good Lord... Dimes...
Dual Suspension - My back loves technical progress...


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I can (and sometimes do) live without indexed shifting, suspension, fancy frame materials, disc brakes (wouldn't miss those at all, actually), but I would have a hard time riding without clipless pedals. Maybe I could try Power Grips again, I guess.

One other thing I used to like but don't miss now: old school geometry. A year or two ago, I picked up a '92 Bridgestone MB-2 'cause I've always been a B'stone fan. Man, that bike felt odd in a bad way: very low, narrow handlebars, seat way up, not much standover clearance... basically, all my weight felt like it was constantly being pitched forward. I much prefer the more relaxed positions of today (and I'm talking a basic modern XC position with bars about saddle height, not the slacker geometry kids today like)


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

+1 for clipless.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

seat_boy said:


> One other thing I used to like but don't miss now: old school geometry. A year or two ago, I picked up a '92 Bridgestone MB-2 'cause I've always been a B'stone fan. Man, that bike felt odd in a bad way: very low, narrow handlebars, seat way up, not much standover clearance... basically, all my weight felt like it was constantly being pitched forward. I much prefer the more relaxed positions of today (and I'm talking a basic modern XC position with bars about saddle height, not the slacker geometry kids today like)


I'll have a chance to see this for myself on my new build - I'm making my position a bit more relaxed to start on my new 29er.

Not sure how useful that will be, since I seem to spend the majority of most rides out of the saddle *anyhow*.


----------



## ZAMIRZ (Apr 29, 2004)

Suspension lockout: First time I rode uphill locked out, I was ecstatic. So much more efficient, especially coupled with newer geometry frames that cut nearly all the bob out when you're really pounding on the pedals. Now you're just lugging that extra 5 lbs. of suspension weight around.

Carbon-fiber soled shoes: Love my carbon-fiber soled XC shoes. Light as hell, rigid where they need to be and give excellent feedback. Combined with clipless pedals, it's much more efficient and easier to climb and way easier to maneuver the bike on fast descents. The earlier, flimsier multi-purpose MTB shoes just never seemed to cut it for me.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

rockcrusher said:


> Post what technology you bought into that knocked you out of your socks and what you think of it now.


Not new technology -_ less_ technology!

Many years ago, more and more of my riding partners were single speeding. I never thought I would give up my gears, but when a local shop had a demo Haro Mary SS for a bargain price, I figured I could afford to give it a try. Who knew it could be _more_ fun than gears!

Five years later I'm still loving it. My poor geared Turner sits in the shop and never gets taken out.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2007)

No doubt technically bikes have come a long way in 20 years, especially frame designs, wheels, and shocks.

That being said, I currently ride a fully rigid, steel, SS 29er with rim brakes and seldom need to fix or adjust anything... just get on an go!


----------



## Inuitbiker (Mar 18, 2011)

5.10 stealth rubber, the trap bar instead of Olympic bar for DL, and an analog torque wrench.


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Electronic ball massager - nothing compares to the EBM.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Ultimately - it's Strava*

Seriously... V-brakes. I remember not being able to stop on a downhill section with cantis! The V-brake system was mind altering. So ingenious too - horizontal pull instead of vertical! The noodle and cable system was soooo simple yet so effective.

Clipless pedals with some float were a pretty big deal too. I had a pair of Time pedals in the 90s that were advertised based on their "float." Massive difference from the spd systems of the day.

Carbon parts are so ridiculously light yet strong! I'm currently building a carbon framed bike. It weighs 18.4 lbs.

BUT...

*Strava* is changing the way I ride probably more than anything else. It's addictive and competitive. I never know if my ride is going to contain "segments" until I ride it. Then I look to see how I compare. It's an amazing crack pipe.

.. and I can spend hours noodling around on the website after my rides. I often want to stop mid-ride just to check my "standing" and I'm not even a racer. I certainly don't consider myself competitive. But I have started to look for segments in advance just to make sure I hit them!

And then to have friends comment on my ride afterward! It's sooooo Pavlovian! I'm already conditioned to pine for Kudos and comments.


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

Dropper post.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Lock-on grips.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

29in wheels, 15QR (from 9mm), Tubeless


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

SeaBass_ said:


> This was the must have back in my day....


I had one of these. Was awesome!

Forgot all about it until now. Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

I've been stoked on the Renthal kevlar grips. I had been wanting to try them and my buddy had an extra pair sooo...I don't know if it is the Kevlar, or the years of R&D Renthal has spent finding ways to make contact/control points mad comfy, but they are the absolute best sub $20 upgrade I've used in a while. I am not sure if this is new technology, but I haven't really heard of other companies using Kevlar for grips so thought it would fit in this thread.

They are thin(which I like, Oury fans may hate 'em) and mushy and wear well. As far as I know, they come in one color, and aren't lock-on. They are my favorite grips.:thumbsup:


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I dragged my feet on everything. When everyone was getting Camelbaks, I thought oh, it's a fancy gimmick. Then, years later, I got one and thought how did I not do this 5 years ago? 
Then, everyone started going clipless... I thought how the hell can you ride with your feet locked to the pedals? I rode with road style pedals with toe clips until 08. Wish I had switched ten years earlier. 
I rode my 1992 Cannondale with a Manitou 5 EFC, Avid Tri Aligns, Raceface cranset and all Ringle parts until I bought a Stumpjumper FSR29er in 08. Best money I've ever spent. I'm getting too old to wait this long for new stuff.


----------



## Mr.Me (Feb 12, 2012)

suspension. i went from a hardtail with a crap fork that almost never moved and had no damping, to a santa cruz heckler 5. i rode some stairs and OH MY JIZZ
sweet.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

rockcrusher said:


> When I first started riding the bull moose handlebar was the option


 wow, you are older than i thought - though now i understand why you have infinite wisdom


----------



## kstovesand (Jul 15, 2010)

*Ergon Grips!*

Ergon Grips -- I can ride for hours and hours... Makes my Yeti SB-66 feel like it should!

73 ES GOD BLESS U ES URS DE KEN :thumbsup:


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Fat sticky trail tires changed the way I ride.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

In order of importance to me:
1 suspension forks
2 disc brakes
3 clipless

p.s. I never actually owned any V brakes, I transitioned from cantis right to disc


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

Started on a hardtail with a crappy old rock shox fork. 
Got myself a camel back.
Moved my way to 6" of plush suspension and a gravity dropper. 
Found the 29" wheel.
Changed to a 1x9 gearing.
Went back to a hardtail.
Removed all gears but one. 
Dropped the suspension fork and camel back. 

I have been to your new techno mountain top and found it lacking. SS, rigid and never happier.


----------



## Rock_Garden (Jan 30, 2011)

Front suspension. This was the single biggest change I can think of for mountain biking. Revolutionized the sport.

Clipless pedals. I can't ride without them.

Padded shorts and a saddle that is comfortable to you go a long way too.

If disc brakes went away and never came back I couldn't care less. I don't think you get much of an advantage with them vs. rim brakes for XC riding.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

LED lights with Li-Ion batteries (do I call them correctly?).


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Rock_Garden said:


> If disc brakes went away and never came back I couldn't care less. I don't think you get much of an advantage with them vs. rim brakes for XC riding.


I agree with this completely except for mud and knocking a rim out of true.

My buddy's XTR V brakes were stronger than my XTR discs...


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Too many to list but my top list would be

SPD- nuff said

Dropper post
Off road internal gear hub, a la Rolhoff and Hammerschmidt even with the weight gain from the post and the crank it brings my riding enjoyment to the new level.

5.10 shoes
ODI lock on grips

Garmin edge
Affordable lighting system


----------



## Patch4062 (Mar 24, 2012)

I would have to say full suspension. 

Danny


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

clipless pedals, may not be new but it surprised me how much better riding was with them


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Ergon grips (sure helps with my hands)
My 5 10 shoes (stick like glue!)


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Halo headband with the sweat gutter thing. It's really nice on a hot day to not have sweat dripping into my eyes.


----------



## SCRockhopper (Aug 15, 2011)

Wellgo MG-1 pedals. My feet don't bounce off the pedals on roots any more! Hoping to add some 5.10s this summer.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

SCRockhopper said:


> Wellgo MG-1 pedals. My feet don't bounce off the pedals on roots any more! Hoping to add some 5.10s this summer.


Great combo. I'm using both and loving it. :thumbsup:


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

29in wheels - I’m tall and they work best for me
Ergon grips - complete comfort, enhanced control and they lock on
Tubeless - over a year now with no punctures that required my attention (and all the other benefits)
20mm Maxle - quicker, more secure, stiffer, goes in bang on without the need for brake adjustment
Dropper seatpost - being able to get down low and far back with the saddle out of the way at the push of a lever is a huge step forward


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Hydration packs, clipless pedals, ergons and suspension


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

The 29" front wheel ( ride a 69ER) and better suspension. Ive noted before, boundless enthusiam and limited skill means getting up off the ground a lot since 1991. Bad sholders and a generally creaky body need a smooth ride to keep going.
My sons and a few good buddies being into riding is really a huge boost, I seriously doubt I would still be doing it if not for them.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

For me it's clear; Tubeless. and running less air pressure in general. It has changed my entire ride experience. Secondly, really like the Wellgo MG-1 pedals and 5.10 shoes. Lastly, lighter wheels. Bike seems so much more alive and responsive.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I have two:
Clipless. I started out commuting by bike. I met some dudes who rode for fun and started riding my SS commuter with them on their track bikes. I used to use cages wrenched down on my feet tighter than hell. One of the dudes i rode with kept telling me to stop being a puss and man up to clipless but in my infinite wisdom I didn't think there was going to be much difference. Then, we got some pedals and shoes donated to the collective I volunteered at in my size. I donated some bucks and took them. It made everything infinitely better. I'll never ride flats again. 

Tubeless. I used to hate on it, hard. I couldn't understand why the hell someone would go through all that trouble for what I thought was a minimal gain. I just assumed it was technology for technology's sake and wrote it off as useless and not worth the hassle. Then, I bought a bike from a member on here equipped with tubeless. It was eye-opening. I thought it was the best ever. Then I went to Pisgah with it. Now I'm never going to tubes. Everyone was pinch flatting even after raising their PSI. I didn't have a single problem. Got back to camp and checked my PSI, I was riding with seven, ****ing seven PSI. I'm a believer.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Tubeless


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

_Things that made a big difference when I first tried them, and still do:_

Clipless
Suspension
Gravity Dropper Seatpost
Wide bars, short stem.
_
Things that I thought were the sh!t at one point, but now I can take or leave:_

Singlespeed (I've pretty much gone back to gears)
29ers (still like a 29er in the stable, but if I had to choose just wheel size, it would be 26")


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

TobyGadd said:


> Hydration packs. Nothing beats having quick access to a nice tube of cold water on a hot climb--without even having to let go of the bars.
> 
> Indexed shifting. Especially new versions where you can even shift under power!
> 
> ...


I'm going add a vote to the hydration pack. Love it.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

big tubeless fan here, i like running my tires soft....so soft that i would get flats with tubes. I also LOVE my black chili mountain king tires. i used to have the cheaper version....huge difference, i dont slide out now. 

front suspension. Honestly, i'm not good at getting far back on the saddle. i have such a short torso, i never feel like i'm getting back far enough. Bigger travel up front makes up for my insufficiency.


----------



## yodaopie (Jun 24, 2008)

highdelll said:


> TurboSpoke


Loud Spokes Save Folks.


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

hydration pack. and i will be adding a cooling vest soon.


----------



## troyer2112 (Mar 31, 2008)

MOUNTAIN BIKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DW Link!
Ergon Grips
Hydration Pack
Clipless
Reverb


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

*The best is coming...*


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Mountain biking for over 20 years now, there have been a lot of great advances, but a few stand out for me.

Tubeless tires/rims (with sealant). A more recent change for me, but to not worry about thorns and the resulting flat tires has made riding so much more enjoyable.

Suspension Forks. Starting out on a rigid was OK, but front suspension has made riding so much more fun. I started on a Manitou 2 and just recently bought a Marzocchi Micro Ti, with great Fox's, Marzocchi's, and RockShox's in between. My favorite fork of all time for XC was a Marzocchi Atom Race.

Clipless pedals. So much safer than those old clips.


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

oh i forgot ... my heart rate monitor !


----------



## motopail (Jul 29, 2008)

Hyperglide...... don't leave home without it.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm going to say the technology in material we use to make bikes. My first mountain bike was a rigid chromoly frame and that thing was a heavy stiff ride. There is no way I could do the things I do now on that bike even if you gave it a sweet front shock and modern components.


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

Hydraulic disc brakes for me. I used and still use rim brakes as well, and it's apples to oranges when comparing the two, the only thing that isnt different is that they both stop the bike. Modulation, and effortless stopping (1 finger) are not provided by V brakes that I have used.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Turner frame, it just handled better than anything I'd ever ridden, then. Still very little I like better and they all cost much more.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

*I remember another one*

Through out the early years, tires were something you put on your bike to keep your rims from touching. Most were pretty much just knobs that were of similar height that were on top of the carcass. Most were designed to look cool (Tioga Farmer John. google it). Few were designed to really work well.

Then in the mid nineties, DH racing had evolved to the point where it wasn't just careening down a dirt road on a hard tail with neon spandex, oakley factory pilots and some hockey elbow pads. It was evolving rapidly with rear suspension, disk brakes and more technical trails. As such the "looks cool" design tires really didn't cut it for this type of riding, and IRC, sponsors of one crazy gal DH racer, designed the Missile. I am not sure how it was designed but it had a larger than average casing. It had a side wall designed not to be light but to give the tire performance and it had a tread that was designed to bite in.

I remember the first ride I had on those tires and was amazed at how much lean I could get on practically every surface. No longer as a flat, narrow handlebar at the end of a long stem cutting it, I needed a shorter stem, something taller, something wider.

I began overdriving my bike, my fork, my brakes etc.

It was the genesis for me to discard my late 80's and early nineties "we designed it because it looked cool" and to step right into the mountain bike movement that had progressed us to today. Stuff designed to perform, by people that knew what performance was.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Tubeless for sure...gotta love no flats and low pressure. Wider handlebars..I couldn't believe they would fit between the trees but when I did...holy cow...I can't believe I used to cut my bars so narrow that my brake levers almost touched!! And finally, disc brakes...the days of cramped death-grip hands white-nuckling the grips with cantis is over!


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

guess i'll use thread this to introduce myself...i got into riding when i was in middle/high in the mid 90s when rock shocks judy was the coolest thing on the block and nobody had even though of suspending the rear yet. put a GT Outpost on layaway and saved up and made payments on it for MONTHS. For my birthday, my folks took me down to the bike shop and paid it off, bought me a helmet, and left. 
over the years i bought a car, moved away (and had to leave the GT at home), moved here, moved there, joined the army, went on some fun desert vacations, got fat, etc.
fast forward to a month ago when a friend talked me into getting back into riding again. i found a great deal on a (barely) used canondale f4 hardtail. I don't even know where to start.
the front shocks are nothing spectacular by today's standards, but what a difference it made over my old rigid frame! I am still trying to retrain myself not to slow down or wheelie over every little rock in my path. it feels so unnatural to just roll straight over obstacles but it just does it like a champ!
hydraulic disc brakes. HO LEE CRAP. I almost went over the handlebars the first time i grabbed the levers with the 3 finger kung fu grip that came naturally. It still amazes me that I can have this much power AND this much control. 
spd pedals and shoes. not really a technological improvement since they've been around forever with relatively little change, but i've never had them before, and i love them a little more every time i ride.
GPS. Not only do i HAVE gps, i have gps IN MY PHONE. between my ability to record my every movement, and then PLAY IT BACK IN GOOGLE EARTH...i just giggle like a child. I wish I could show this to lewis & clark and just watch their brains melt.
I've never been one to embrace the latest gadget or the newest tech, trying to keep things as simple as i can, but some of this stuff is pretty amazing. the (one) advantage of being off the bike for 15 years is that it's kind of like a trip through a time machine...not only has all this cool new tech been invented, it's been tested and proven, and all the gimmicky crap has fallen by the wayside before i ever heard of it. i've been on that bike every chance i've had since i bought it and i kick myself every mile for missing out on this much fun for so long.


...oh yeah...did i mention i've lost 30 pounds so far?


----------



## apatron (Feb 9, 2010)

from back in the day... Anyone remember the softride suspension stem? aka frankenstem? I had the original version and thought it was the cat's meow!

fast forward to modern times and full suspension was my next epiphany. lower back pain and fatigue were made manageable once again!!!


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

For me it's clipless pedals followed by suspension forks.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Big volume tires, clip-less pedals, disc brakes, camelbak, FS without pedal bob, and @ 6'3" - 29ers.


----------



## benbom (Apr 26, 2012)

carbon frames, bars, seat posts etc. makes a he difference over aluminum or steel


----------



## AntiPavement (Mar 23, 2012)

LED lights. I used to get home from work and be depressed Novemeber-March since it was dark outside. Now I can go rip it in the woods with these crazy awesome lights! Anything invented to get me out on my bike more has to be the best technology, don't get me wrong new front forks and all are great but they don't get you out riding more than you could have already.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

The "new" technology that has made the biggest difference for me are some of the smaller things:

- Lock on handlebar grips with an ergonomic shape. No more slipping grips as the allen key clamp holds them securely in place. It's hard to ride well offroad when your standard grips are spinning uselessly around the bars in the rain. The support wing of the ergonomic grip provides improved hand comfort too. 

- Specialized Romin saddle with its full cut out down the centre. Finally a saddle that I find comfortable even over longer rides with no numbness and very little saddle soreness. You don't realise just how much finding a saddle that suits you matters until you look back at the discomfort of all those years spent making do on previous saddles (Turbo, Rolls, Concor Lite etc). 

- Carbon fibre soled cycling shoes. Used with small SPD pedals I always used to have foot issues and hot spots with flexible plastic soled cycling shoes. The stiffer carbon fibre sole gets rid of the hot spots resulting in increased comfort.

As you can see the contact points and comfort are what matters for me. I like full suspension too, for the same reasons. Apart from that I'm not fussy really.


----------



## willymoe (Jan 27, 2011)

Rode my specialized P2 for years and thought the technology in fork and disc brakes was incredible. Gave the P2 to my son and replaced it with a new Stumpjumper Comp Carbon 29er. All I can say is it was worth every penny that it cost. I test rode the Carve Pro back to back with the Stumpjumper and couldn't believe the difference. Next week will go clipless and tubeless. Can't wait to feel the difference. Thanks to everyone here for all the good information!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

sealed cartridge needle bearings


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

SeaBass_ said:


> This was the must have back in my day....


I can only imagine the fanaticism when this commercial aired, haha!


----------



## Drew69 (Aug 3, 2010)

garmin and ant+


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

The round wheel. 
Way back when the wheel was squarish, it sucked. The ride was uncomfortable and slow. 
Then the round wheel came out and everyone said it wouldn't catch on because no one ever needed a round wheel to ride a bike. That the squarish wheel was a huge technological advancement from the triangle wheel and that there was no where else for wheel technology to go to.
But once the naysayers tried out the round wheel, they were hooked and promptly went out to buy their own.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Without a doubt.....My Rock Shox Reverb Dropper post.


----------

